# Thinking of doing a show next year.



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Thinking of entering a local bb show next september , alot of people have told me to go for it but im unsure if ive got the confidence to do it. I would have alot of work to do currently - 6ft 2" 99kgs 16%bf . Obviously got to really cut the bf down but would it be possible to maintain n build mass while cutting bf enough to go on stage in 10 months? i'm willing to put in 110% effort to get me there just need the right advice.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Do you use aas


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you can cut and not lose muscle through aas but not gain muscle mass too .

post some pictures of yourself .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anything is possible mate if your determined.

Good luck if you go for it..


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes used aas before , not got many pics only ones from my holiday earlier this year bf was about 18+% at that time. Currently the same weight but less bf , will get some newer pics soon


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

with 16%bf at 6ft 2" 99kg you may well diet down and look too stringy for a show tbh


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

yeh it is a poor pic mate , cheers might start a 'log' type thread with progress pics etc so people can give there advice opinions etc


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> with 16%bf at 6ft 2" 99kg you may well diet down and look too stringy for a show tbh


yeh that was what i thought will keep at it and see how i look in a few months time maybe year after would be better.


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Right not posted for a while , currently thinking of not bothering with the show this year so maybe move the thread to members journals. I'm thinking of cutting the bodyfat right down and starting to build lean mass from that. Just came off cycle (2 weeks) looking at a decent diet to cut down bf and maintain muscle with out aas for a while maybe keto?

Currently diet is:

Day 1

5.45am - 100g porridge oats , 50g whey , 500ml red top milk

6.30 - training

7.30 - 25g whey

10.00 - 50g wholemeal pasta , 250g chicken breast , table spoon green pesto , 250ml fat free natural yoghurt , 1/4 melon and a orange

13.00 - 50g wholemeal pasta , 250g chicken breast , table spoon green pesto , 250ml fat free natural yoghurt , 1/4 melon and a orange

14.00 - 25g whey

18.30 - chicken fajitas - 150g chicken breast , half red pepper , red onion , wholemeal wraps

21.00 - 50g whey with 300ml red top milk

Day 2

meal 1 - 100g porridge oats , 50g whey , 500ml red top milk

training - pwo 50g whey

meal 2 - 1 tuna sandwhich on wholemeal bread , tin of mackrel , half tub of cottage cheese , 1/4 melon and a orange

meal 3 - 1 tuna sandwhich on wholemeal bread , tin of mackrel , half tub of cottage cheese , 1/4 melon and a orange

meal 4 - 25g whey

meal 5 - curry with 300g chicken breast and 100g basmati rice

meal 6 - 50g whey with 300ml red top milk

I alternate day 1 and day 2 throughout the week apart from weekends this diet seems to keep me around the 98 to 100kg mark at 16% bf. Training 3 days a week -

Mon - Chest n Tris

Weds - Back n Bis

Thurs - Shoulders n Legs

tried training 5 days mon to fri but seemed to loose gains.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Get a few pics up of the compulserys mate, people can give you better advice then. What show and class you thinking off?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

jesus mate, how can u stomach a pint of milk and bfast 45 mins before training? ...ooof...

steve


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Get a few pics up of the compulserys mate, people can give you better advice then. What show and class you thinking off?


Its just a small local charity show was thinking of competing in the beginners class. Will get some pics up soon bud , would be a really good achievement to me to get the confidence to go on stage even if i dont place. I put alot of effort and time into training and would be good to get something from it.


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

stevie flynn said:


> jesus mate, how can u stomach a pint of milk and bfast 45 mins before training? ...ooof...
> 
> steve


Doesnt seem to bother me bud , got into a routine of early morning training now. My gym was way too busy to train after work used to really f**k me off trying to get on a bench and weights were scattered every where


----------

